# Campo Grande: O cotidiano da Morena!



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Faz tempo que não faço um novo thread, este será de fotos autorais da minha cidade natal Campo Grande-MS.
CG tem por volta de 930 mil habitantes, é espalhada, cheia de áreas verdes e araras voansdo no céu azualado da cidade, suas ruas e avenidas são largas, parece que estão esperando o futuro, em partes ele chegou. Próximo ao primeiro milhão este thread tem como objetivo mostrar um pouco do cotidiano da Cidade Morena, não reparem se as fotos não mostrarem grande movimento foram tiradas em ocasições mais tranquilas, o que não foge tanto da realidade local.

*Fotos

1. Centro Velho.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








12.








13.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








17.








18.







*
19. Um pouco antiga 2015/16.








20.








21. Mâozinha.








22.








22.








23.









24.








25.








26.








27.








28.








29.








29.








30. Pausa para o café .








31.








32.








33.








34.








35.








37.








38.








39.








40.








42.








43.








44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.








50.








51.








52.








53.








54.








55.








56.








57.








58.








59.








60.








61. O velho Shopping:








62. O novo:








63. Rolê no mato, Morro do Ernesto e Inferninho nos arredores de CG, 10 km:








64.








65.








66.








67.








68. Inferninho:








69. Eu olhando para ele, não parece, mas é uma queda e tanto.








70. Despedindo a Afonso Pena em 2017 ou 18.


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Que cidade agradável! CG é uma cidadona de respeito. Deu vontade de visitar.


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Campo grande por essas fotos me agradou demais! Particularmente eu amo cidades mais tranquilas, sensação de um centro bem organizado e com avenidas largas preparadas para o futuro. Parabéns pelo THREAND!


----------



## CampoGrandense (Jun 9, 2007)

Que encontro de foristas foi esse na foto 49 que não me chamaram? Até o Fábio tá ali. E depois ainda foram beber no Mercearia...


----------



## willian caruaru (Jun 21, 2011)

Belas imagens! Em breve estarei conhecendo a cidade.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Belas fotos. Parabéns pelo thread!
Campo Grande é uma das cidades que mais quero conhecer. Só vejo boas referências daí.


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

Gostei


----------



## greidim (Dec 26, 2009)

CampoGrandense said:


> Que encontro de foristas foi esse na foto 49 que não me chamaram? Até o Fábio tá ali. E depois ainda foram beber no Mercearia...


Eu também quero conhecer vocês...


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Legal as imagens, parabéns!


----------



## marcoantoniofernandes (Aug 5, 2021)

Ótimas fotos, gostei.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Ótimas fotos!! 
Parabéns pela iniciativa.. meu ultimo trédi foi em 2009! 🥴
A morena está cada vez melhor..


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

CampoGrandense said:


> Que encontro de foristas foi esse na foto 49 que não me chamaram? Até o Fábio tá ali. E depois ainda foram beber no Mercearia...


Não nos misturamos com qualquer roedor!


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

Quem dera Goiânia tivesse ruas largas assim


----------



## Gustavo1993 (Mar 24, 2021)

Parabéns pela thread! As fotos ficaram lindas, o que passa é justamente a essência da cidade, tranquilidade, organização e muito verde. O parque dos poderes ficou maravilhoso, é um previlégio termos uma área verde desse tamanho, cheio de nascentes e animais bem no centro da cidade 👏👏👏


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Saudades da morena!


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Que thread maravilhoso, Ponta. Parabéns pelos registros!


----------



## rodrigo.rod.digo (Oct 26, 2008)

@Ponta Poranense já faz uns dias que as imagens sumiram! Achava que era algum problema de cache no navegador do celular mas pelo visto o problema tá nas fotos mesmo


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

As fotos sumiram


----------



## HaroldCg (Jan 2, 2010)

Não consigo ver as imagens


----------

